# Newcomer



## Ansonamun (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

my name is Kevin and im a Home Barista from Germany.

Many people know me from the Kaffee-Netz a german coffee forum.

My Coffee corner :










The corner waits for a Espressomachine like the old Londinium Version.

But its not easy to find, so i use my registration in this Forum to get one. Because i think the uk Forum is the best Place to find one 

Cheers Kevin


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice grinder, welcome to the forum and good luck in your search


----------



## Ansonamun (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks, we will see


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I very much like the goat ?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi - welcome to the forum.

I like the organic distribution tool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ansonamun (Feb 5, 2016)

?

The Goat Sticker is from a Skateboard brand.

Got 10 more Pitcher on the other Side of the Kitchen. You cant have enough of it


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

I know we don't know eachother well enough yet, but I like your knob!
Is that a Titus job?

Welcome

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ansonamun (Feb 5, 2016)

Its an EK43s with Silver Knight Burrs Aligned and improved by Frank made by Titus.

Got an Knob and Portafilterholder also .


----------

